# Demande d'estimation



## Guuus (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je ne me sers pas tellement de mon iPad.. à part pour jouer 2-3 fois dans la semaine et vite fait pour Flipboard. Donc je pense que je vais le revendre et prendre le prochain macbook air. Par contre j'ai perdu le ticket de caisse d'achat chez boulanger! Je sais pas du tout ce que j'en ai fait...

Je vous demande donc quel serait le juste prix (  ) pour le lot suivant, et si c'est vendable comme ça:
- iPad 3 32Gb Wifi noir
- Smart cover cuir noir
- Belkin snapshield secure transparent (un coin félé) + snapshield (non secure)
- Etui Be.ez noir
- Dock
- Kit appareil photo
- Twelve South Compass

Le tout en parfait état (sauf la belkin secure qui a un coin fissuré).

Je pensais pouvoir vendre 650 le tout. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Salut,

600  semble plus juste.


----------

